# IT Software Testing Job in Singapore



## sanjaygupta18 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am looking for job in field of IT - QA / Software Testing. I have 9 years work experience in Automation testing( HP QTP, QC) and manual Testing? 

How can I search for job apart from applying at sites like jobsdb from India.. I am interested to work in SGP. Please Guide.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

What is your testing experience -what is a right fit -which industry are you familiar?


----------

